# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed base queries

## doarules

Hi Guys 
I'm looking to install two small or one large shed along the fence as seen in the picture (scuse the bad sketching ). 
As i've got paving already I can't seem to find information on what an appropriate base would be, bit of a noob so pardon the questions but : 
1. Do i need to ensure the sheds are slighlty above ground level to minmize water pooling around and seeping in?
2. If no to question one, whats the best way to secure the shed to the paving ? If i bolt it to only a brick in each corner is that going to be strong or do i need to bolt to each brick ? (I get a decent amount of wind as my property is elevated)
3. Is there a way to make a 1 inch base on top of the pavers some how ?
4. Some of the paving is uneven, is that simple to rectifiy ? i'm thinking lift paving add soil and rubber mallet paver back in.

----------


## havabeer

can you form up and just pour a small slab over the pavers and screw the shed to it, will stop water pooling/running in and give you a nice heavy anchor for it.

----------


## Marc

You can make a base over the pavers like HAB said, you can dig up the pavers in that section and make an even heavier base... or you can plant the garden shed on top of the pavers, remove one paver at each corner, dig down and pour 4 anchor points, install the shed and screw down the corners, and lay more pavers inside the shed on top of existing pavers, to give you a higher ground. 
I actually did this even more daggy, by lifting the pavers inside the shed, packing up with road base and reinstalling the pavers. 
Of course the best way is a concrete base. All depends how good the result needs to be, and time and money and energy available.  :Smilie:

----------

